# Want to buy a new hair dryers



## mihran (May 26, 2021)

I want to buy a new hairdryer but I don't compeer with supersonic hairdryer and Air hairdryer Help me to reach out.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 26, 2021)

Are you asking what the difference is between the Dyson Supersonic and standard hairdryers?


----------



## cacheflisks (May 28, 2021)

I prefer the Dyson Supersonic Hair Dryer and the BaBylissPro SteelFX Dryer


----------



## mihran (May 30, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Are you asking what the difference is between the Dyson Supersonic and standard hairdryers?


Exactly!


----------



## JamesFitts (May 30, 2021)

cacheflisks said:


> I prefer the Dyson Supersonic Hair Dryer and the BaBylissPro SteelFX Dryer


I appreciate it. You can use Dyson Supersonic. Check the product review - https://productz.com/en/dyson-supersonic/p/9M3q


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2021)

I'll just let the information on Dyson's website speak for itself:
https://www.dyson.com/hair-care/dyson-supersonic/dyson-supersonic-overview


----------



## mihran (May 31, 2021)

My pleasure, So kind of you.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 1, 2021)

Been using Dyson supersonic and it's really great


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Sep 4, 2021)

You should buy a Dyson Supersonic Hair Dryer because this hair dryer Tuned to an inaudible frequency, the ultra-quiet dryer features four precise heat settings and three speed settings to make sure your hair is dried quickly and safely. It also comes with three magnetic attachments, giving you even more control.


----------

